# Rabbit Numbers Down?



## Softshellcrab (Aug 31, 2016)

I know this is not a new topic here. But checking to see what if any changes observed by anyone. Compared to 20 years ago, and the pre-coyote days, the rabbit numbers in my area continue to be way down from where they were. I have been rabbit hunting pretty solidly and often since 1996, and I have seen a big decline. I will say, it appears to be no worse now than 5-6 years ago, but it remains at about the same low level of numbers. I hunt in Lorain County. Maybe other areas haven't seen such a big decline?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Seemed to of peaked in my area about 3 years ago, and back on the decline now. Never has been as good as the pre red tail hawk days or when we had fencerows and weed fields tho.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Bits are down for sure. NE Oh.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

I hunt in lorain county too. I've noticed over the last 5 or so years you have pockets of good populations then most everywhere else is below average. We hunted 2 spots yesterday, we had non stop running but it was so thick you couldn't see to shoot. Hence why there is a good population. 

Feral cats is a major problem on them. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Softshellcrab (Aug 31, 2016)

jmyers8 said:


> I hunt in lorain county too. I've noticed over the last 5 or so years you have pockets of good populations then most everywhere else is below average. We hunted 2 spots yesterday, we had non stop running but it was so thick you couldn't see to shoot. Hence why there is a good population.
> 
> Feral cats is a major problem on them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I've seen the same thing. The few areas where we get a lot of rabbits up are dense thickets and we never get a shot. That's why the rabbits are there.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

edge of Mahoning scarce for a couple years


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I think it all comes down to habitat. I have good numbers of rabbits every year on our farm, which is almost all in conservation practices.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Same Muddy. We have good numbers in our swamps. The oldest got 3 last week.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Ok numbers in the backyard..... hawks are the predators that get the young(find a ball of fur every spring )..... use to be red fox , but haven't seen any for awhile, like in the past 
A few around the cabin


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

We hunted a big thicket/swamp a couple weeks ago that always held rabbits. Never got a bark outta the beagles.


----------



## vizslaridge (Dec 10, 2011)

Moved back to ne oh from nw oh a few years back...nw was almost non-existent population it seemed. If you got 1 it was a good day. Better population over here... but still down from what I remember as a kid (not THAT long ago) when you could always kick up a few rabbits even on a bad day.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

There's ok numbers here where there is habitat .
Predators get blamed alot but farming and land practices have to biggest influence on rabbit population .


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Here in the S/W the population is still fair where habitat is good.
I've been beagle free for the past 5 seasons and now only hunt in late Jan/Feb but on the right farm or even some of the better public areas it's not unusual to kick up 8-12 on a good weather day. 
Good luck and enjoy !


----------



## Fishcreamer (Apr 16, 2021)

I was out Friday. Southern Columbiana county. Dogs ran 10 in 4 hours. Private property that is managed well


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

jmyers8 said:


> I hunt in lorain county too. I've noticed over the last 5 or so years you have pockets of good populations then most everywhere else is below average. We hunted 2 spots yesterday, we had non stop running but it was so thick you couldn't see to shoot. Hence why there is a good population.
> 
> Feral cats is a major problem on them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


When I moved in here there were rabbits around. In the spring sometimes I'd see a couple in the back yard doing that "hopping" courtship thing they do. Now we're up to our necks in feral cats. There are no mice, rats, moles or voles which is nice. But the rabbits and chippies are gone too. 



Carpn said:


> There's ok numbers here where there is habitat .
> Predators get blamed alot but farming and land practices have to biggest influence on rabbit population .


Also the wild pheasant population.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

live in louisville three miles out of town,20ac havn,t seen a rabbit for some time.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Plenty in parma heights. Good luck hunting 😂


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

bountyhunter said:


> live in louisville three miles out of town,20ac havn,t seen a rabbit for some time.


They're closer than you think.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

some day your going to have to stop and say HI, I know your in my area. welcome any time.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

bountyhunter said:


> some day your going to have to stop and say HI, I know your in my area. welcome any time.


I appreciate that and I will. I bought a couple Evinrude outboards off of you a few years ago.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Seemed to of peaked in my area about 3 years ago, and back on the decline now. Never has been as good as the pre red tail hawk days or when we had fencerows and weed fields tho.


I’m sure not a wildlife biologist, but to my eyes it looks like we have too many hawks. I sure do see a lot of when I drive I 71. Also have issues with them catching my pen raised quail while I try to work my dog.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Have rabbits come into back yard and have 4 or 5 litters every spring and summer. I try and protect them til they are out of the nest. After that I never seem to see them again.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Got one today in Geauga county. I've been seeing tracks everywhere.


----------



## PG2 (Jan 28, 2020)

I hunt in Mahoning county and today the dogs jumped 8 and we got 4. We hunt pretty thick stuff… This past summer I didn’t see as many little ones as usual but that is cyclical not to mention what everybody else points out, yotes, stupid house cats and hawks. I’ve seen more hawks in the last year or two then ever…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

matticito said:


> Plenty in parma heights. Good luck hunting 😂


That's the deal isn't it? Anybody besides me remember the great Northeastern blackout in the early 2000's? It started just outside of Cleveland. A guy we knew worked for a tree company that was hired to clear the power line rights of way. He was a big deer hunter and told us that he had never seen bucks like he did around Cleveland while they were chopping down those rights of ways.

I called on wine shoppes and restaurants in the eastern arc of the Cleveland suburbs, and there were deer everywhere! Where you restrict hunting and isolate remote areas for "wildlife" habitat, what else might you expect!



OptOutside440 said:


> 502138[/ATTACH]


Nice that you got one. But, I would accentuate the word One! I can appreciate the comments of the reply. Yes, you can see tons of tracks in the daylight. How many of them were made overnight? Just a few bunnies can put down a whole lot of tracks!


----------



## Chef Andy N (May 6, 2021)

I was a beagle guy for years. Unfortunately there are more deer now than rabbits. Farmers don't do hedgerows. They plant every inch. Lots of coyotes, raccoons and those cuddly ferral cats that people feed. . All are baby killers of every species but especially rabits that are defenseless when very young.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

jmyers8 said:


> I hunt in lorain county too. I've noticed over the last 5 or so years you have pockets of good populations then most everywhere else is below average. We hunted 2 spots yesterday, we had non stop running but it was so thick you couldn't see to shoot. Hence why there is a good population.
> 
> Feral cats is a major problem on them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


 If I'm rabbit hunting on private land and no houses around cats don't stay around me long😳


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Jim white said:


> If I'm rabbit hunting on private land and no houses around cats don't stay around me long


I agree..

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Harry1959 said:


> I’m sure not a wildlife biologist, but to my eyes it looks like we have too many hawks. I sure do see a lot of when I drive I 71. Also have issues with them catching my pen raised quail while I try to work my dog.


Way too many hawks.


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

Softshellcrab said:


> I know this is not a new topic here. But checking to see what if any changes observed by anyone. Compared to 20 years ago, and the pre-coyote days, the rabbit numbers in my area continue to be way down from where they were. I have been rabbit hunting pretty solidly and often since 1996, and I have seen a big decline. I will say, it appears to be no worse now than 5-6 years ago, but it remains at about the same low level of numbers. I hunt in Lorain County. Maybe other areas haven't seen such a big decline?


Public land Egypt valley. Last year was bad , found a few for dogs to run and shot none. Been out 6 times so far and only ran a few with some spots have none. My buddie hunts northern wv and western pa with very few jumps or runs.


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

pkent said:


> Public land Egypt valley. Last year was bad , found a few for dogs to run and shot none. Been out 6 times so far and only ran a few with some spots have none. My buddie hunts northern wv and western pa with very few jumps or runs.













pkent said:


> Public land Egypt valley. Last year was bad , found a few for dogs to run and shot none. Been out 6 times so far and only ran a few with some spots have none. My buddie hunts northern wv and western pa with very few jumps or runs.


----------

